# Ascend fs128t



## deltacreekflies

Anybody had any reports.


----------



## deltacreekflies

Ok so I saw them in Spanish Fort Bass Pro. Looks stable anybody have one yet, or plan on getting one?


----------



## Bo Keifus

I doubt it. It's a brand new yak on the market so I doubt anyone has got one yet


----------



## FLfishR

I have seen a video on it. It looks similar to a Diablo. It has a lot of good features for the price.


----------



## musthavesaltair

I work at bass pro as an assistant manager and I'm an avid kayak fisherman. I put one in the pond today in front of the restaurant and I am very impressed on the way it handles and the stability. I ended up selling my malibu and bought the fs128t today. I'm taking it out tomorrow morning for a sea trial and I will post the final report of a day fishing on how it is in the conditions of the fishing world. I can tell everyone now, for the price, it's unbeatable. Since I work at bass, and do so much kayak fishing, I did some cad drawings and gave them some ideas on what to do to make a better kayak to acomadate our wants and needs without breaking the bank and they did a stand up job!!!


----------



## Bayou Country

The seat on those is def pretty plush, I wouldn't mind having one.


----------



## yakthecoast

*FS128T Owner*

I bought an FS128T 3 days ago. I was planning to buy two FS12T's but fell in love with the FS128T when I saw it in the store. Due to weather I havent been able to take it out yet. Just been thinking about how to rig it out. Soo much room.
I will update as soon as I get to take it out.


----------



## jbs_bama

Have you guys had a chance to try out your FS128T? I was wondering how you liked it, and how it handled, paddled, etc?


----------



## yakthecoast

The weather was so bad I only got to take it out in Little Lagoon for about 20 minutes before leaving for work (offshore for at least 2 weeks).

It was a little breezy and choppy. It felt very stable and I was able to paddle into the wind and against the current without as much effort as I expected. 
I will take it out into the gulf as soon as I get home and update this thread.


----------



## yakthecoast

This is a nice kayak for still water fishing. I want to fish the gulf though.
So here is a chance for someone to take advantage of my mistake.
Selling my brand new Ascend FS128T and buying a Hobie

http://pensacola.craigslist.org/bod/3823484477.html


----------



## jbs_bama

Sorry to hear about that. It looks like it would be great for inshore flats, or river fishing. Good luck on the sale.


----------



## richm0nd

My friend got the 128t and I got the 12t last week. We took them out twice so far in choctawhatchee bay and we are both very pleased. Very comfortable to spend hrs in, paddle easily and the price can't be matched. My friend loves his and the seat is awesome


----------



## Try'n Hard

I bought an fs128t a few days ago and have been pleased. Stable. Dry. Tons of storage and room to move around. I was in it for almost four hours Saturday and never got uncomfortable. Basically looks like ascend tried to combine a cuda and a slayer and ended up getting pretty close except for only managing to be about half the price. It is on the heavy side, needs two side handles added and a Scotty rod holder would be better than the ascend brand. The comfortable seat along with the stand/sit assist strap made this a deal sealer. Check it out. Best kayak for the money by far IMO











Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------

